# MN Deer hunting summary



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Never heard so many shots in my life as opening morning. We passed on some average bucks waiting for the bigs one but everything was hiding in the swamps and nobody walks. When everyone went back home we walked a bit and shot the first buck.

All deer were small but we ran out of time. Got some funny pictures at the gas station too. :lol:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Lots of slow reports from my students. I confirmed that by only seeing two deer all weekend. It will get better as it gets colder.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

My dad shot a 10 pt. buck and my brother lee shot a nice button buck.

I passed on a spike on sat. morning and then passed on two antlerless that walk up to me on sunday morning they were only 6 yards away. Lee go his deer so now I will wait until muzzleloader season.

Dad and Lee with the buck


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Everything we saw was real small. If I lived there I would pass on the small bucks and shoot some of the big does! Let them get big. Problem with the area we were at is half the land is swamp. Not cold enough to get the big bucks to move out of their safe spot, especially with all the pressure.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes he shot a yearling. What is the big deal? The MN DNR wants you to shoot deer.

But to let you know my twin brother has cerebral palsy and is in a wheel chair. I tried to post his pick but it did not work.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

It is all in the eye of the beholder. Meaning what you might see as a nice deer, may be a trophy to someone else. I see this all the time with my students. I saw countless pictures of youngsters with small does that were gleeming with smiles. You would have sworn they shot a boone and crockett buck. That is the nice thing about hunting in general, we all have different perceptions of our hunt.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

big red getting a little bloody eh tanata


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

schultz345 said:


> big red getting a little bloody eh tanata


That's why I got it in that color!


----------

